# Swedish Weaving



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

Have any one of the members any experience with "Swedish Weaving" technique. Apparently it is an excellent means of using up those small remnants of yarn from various projects. One requires those remnants, Monks Cloth--(of various size depending on project you intend to work on)-- a Tapestry needle, a sewing machine for anchoring the yarn ends, and possible crochet edging or and edging done with the sewing machine. I am currently researching via the internet .. local craft shops are limited here and no one seems to know anything about the weaving .. but I have seen samples which make beautiful designed runners for Consoles, dinner napkins and place settings, even skirts and belts. When I have more info I will pass it along. Cheers

G


----------



## Gloria N. M. (Aug 17, 2011)

I did some of the "Swedish Weaving" a couple of years ago and loved it. It is very easy to do and works up quickly. Here is a site where I got several patterns; http://www.momof5daughters.com/swedishweavepatterns.html
Her patterns are pretty and easy to follow.


----------



## Gloria N. M. (Aug 17, 2011)

Another good site to order from.
http://www.nettiesneedleworks.com/patterns.htm


----------



## roneesmom (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi, Annie'sAttic.com catalog has pattern books for Swedish weaving. Very easy technique, I've made afghans, pillow tops and kitchen towels, and it's beautiful work. Nancy

http://www.anniesattic.com


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

When I learned it in HS home ec. it was called Huck (Swedish weaving) named for the fabric used, like monks cloth, smaller but easy to count weave.
We used embroidery floss and drew our own patterns on graph paper.


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have done Swedish weaving in the past it is a simple craft to learn and do. Just have to remember to wash the monks cloth before you start weaving as it does shrink . You can also use cross stitch cloth and thread to make lighter items. I would post pics but have nothing I did left...as friends and family had just the perfect spot in their homes for those items....lol......give it a try. I think you will enjoy it as a break from knit/crochet.


----------



## judymh (Jun 30, 2011)

There are a couple of pattern books that I picked up recently. One is "Monk's Cloth Diamond Afghans" published by the American School of Needlework. The other is "Avery Hill's Swedish Weaving Patterns for Monk's Cloth". I found the Monk's cloth at Walmart. I have not done the weaving with yarn but I did teach my Girl Scout troop how to do this with huck cloth and embroidery yarn. It is easy once you get started. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## valene (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes I too have done Swedish weaving--have done 2 blankets


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

I had never done it but I had seen some really beautiful Blankets, Table runner etc. other people did they were something else. There use to be a store about 45 minutes drive from me but now it close they use to sell everything you need. I was told you could buy Monk cloth at Wal-Mart I do not know for sure.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I have posted several photos on KP of the Swedish Weaving projects that I have made. This is a very enjoyable craft and the results are beautiful. There are several videos on U-tube that explains how to prepare the cloth (which is very importing) and how to weave. 

I have had better luck buying the Monk's cloth at Walmart. Their cloth quality is much better than what you can buy at JoAnns; and, Hobby Lobby's cloth is too expensive.


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh Wow !! ... I heard they were beautiful works but I had no idea just How Beautiful .. .in Capital Letters .. superb crafting ... thank you so much for sharing

G


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

beautiful work thanks for sharing


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks very much, look forward to hearing from you. Gail :lol: :lol:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

This is something I did as a child and teenager. Beautiful designs.


----------



## frannyrancb (Jul 30, 2013)

It can be very addicting and enjoyable


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

A note of information some of you might find interesting. Yugoslavian Weaving looks the same as Swedish weaving but the thread goes through to the back and the design is seen on both sides. The Yugoslavian weaving designs go around a cloth where the Swedish weaving is horizontal and does not have corners.
Just thought you might be interested and if you were looking for an ethnic embroidery for Yugoslavia, check this out. 

Carol J.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

I love Swedish weaving and have made a baby blanket before. Mine came with all the necessary parts in a kit and I have a second one! I love the links to the different patterns and the idea of using some of my left over yarns!!!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

I too learned Swedish weaving on huck toweling in home ec, but in Junior High, 7th or 8th grade. Have made some dishtowels off and on over the years with embroidery floss or pearl cotton. No pics of any of them, but I do have a pic of the afghan I did on monk cloth with worsted weight yarn. It was a Christmas gift for a secret pal. Wish our Walmart still had fabric because it was the best and least expensive Monk cloth I ever found.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

I bought some Monk Cloth at Walmart a few months ago and some books, but I haven't decided what to make with it. I have too many WIP to finish first.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

socksaholic said:


> I too learned Swedish weaving on huck toweling in home ec, but in Junior High, 7th or 8th grade. Have made some dishtowels off and on over the years with embroidery floss or pearl cotton. No pics of any of them, but I do have a pic of the afghan I did on monk cloth with worsted weight yarn. It was a Christmas gift for a secret pal. Wish our Walmart still had fabric because it was the best and least expensive Monk cloth I ever found.


A beautiful afghan. A friend did this pattern and hers was very beautiful too. Thanks for posting your photo.

You can order Monk's cloth at the Walmart website and have it shipped to your local Walmart store without any shipping charge...I need to check this and make sure Walmart has it for sale on their website before making the suggestion. We have used this service on other items and it works great.


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

I used to do it by the name of "huck weaving". The cloth was "Huck" cloth, thus the name. It couldn't be easier! Almost too simple, actually. A sewing machine would NEVER be used to secure the ends - to be authentic, it is all done by hand with the ends woven back on the reverse side. There will be a definite "reverse/wrong" side, but care would be taken to make it is neat as possible. A version of the weaving would be "red work" which is quite lovely and makes beautiful Christmas ornaments. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Lovely, lovely examples of what we called "huck weaving" back in the day. Thank all for posting those pictures.

I find it interesting that someone suggested that Walmart has better quality Huck cloth than Joanns. 

What type of thread/yarn are you all using using? It's been so long I don't remember...don't remember what I had for breakfast either! *smile*

I think I'll check out that Yugoslavian Weaving. Anyone have any links for info?


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

Carolt01 said:


> I used to do it by the name of "huck weaving". The cloth was "Huck" cloth, thus the name. It couldn't be easier! Almost too simple, actually. A sewing machine would NEVER be used to secure the ends - to be authentic, it is all done by hand with the ends woven back on the reverse side. There will be a definite "reverse/wrong" side, but care would be taken to make it is neat as possible. A version of the weaving would be "red work" which is quite lovely and makes beautiful Christmas ornaments. Good luck and enjoy!


OK - I've been thinking about this, a lot! You think I suffer a bit of OCD?  I used regular embroidery floss separated into 4 strands. The cloth I used was white Huck cloth. I have seen Huck work done on cross-stitch cloth and Monk cloth.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

I wish I had thought of this when I was making things for my GD's baby. She lives in a hot, humid area and wanted lt. wt. blankets. I had made hand towels with huck weaving years ago.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

when I was buying my monk cloth, I bought a book on huck cloth thinking it was the same, the book said huck cloth had 2x2 stitching area and you used embroidery floss, the monk was 4x4 and you used yarn.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

kathiebee said:


> when I was buying my monk cloth, I bought a book on huck cloth thinking it was the same, the book said huck cloth had 2x2 stitching area and you used embroidery floss, the monk was 4x4 and you used yarn.


I remember now. I used floss. Thank you for making us aware of the difference.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Huck weaving was done on huck cloth, a toweling material. Huck was very important in the colonial days and even listed in estates. Huck is an even weave cloth as is monks cloth.
Huck weaving and swedish weaving are exactly the same technique. They both require an even weave cloth. The toweling uses floss or fine crochet thread whereas the monks cloth uses yarn.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

bootzie said:


> When I learned it in HS home ec. it was called Huck (Swedish weaving) named for the fabric used, like monks cloth, smaller but easy to count weave.
> We used embroidery floss and drew our own patterns on graph paper.


I remember my mom teaching me how to do this when I was very young. She called it Huck weaving and we used embroidery floss. It was alot of fun to do. Can you still get this cloth for weaving?


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunny Days said:


> I remember my mom teaching me how to do this when I was very young. She called it Huck weaving and we used embroidery floss. It was alot of fun to do. Can you still get this cloth for weaving?


Walmart sells the monk cloth and so does Hobby Lobby, I haven't seen the huck cloth yet.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> Walmart sells the monk cloth and so does Hobby Lobby, I haven't seen the huck cloth yet.


I saw some in Walmart last week. It was in the same section as their yarn...craft section.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

looks like locker hooking


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Neeterbug said:


> I have posted several photos on KP of the Swedish Weaving projects that I have made. This is a very enjoyable craft and the results are beautiful. There are several videos on U-tube that explains how to prepare the cloth (which is very importing) and how to weave.
> 
> I have had better luck buying the Monk's cloth at Walmart. Their cloth quality is much better than what you can buy at JoAnns; and, Hobby Lobby's cloth is too expensive.


Beautiful


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very beautiful!!!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> A beautiful afghan. A friend did this pattern and hers was very beautiful too. Thanks for posting your photo.
> 
> You can order Monk's cloth at the Walmart website and have it shipped to your local Walmart store without any shipping charge...I need to check this and make sure Walmart has it for sale on their website before making the suggestion. We have used this service on other items and it works great.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll check there. Have ordered yarn thru Walmart.com, but it is higher than the same yarn in the store, so the monk cloth may be the same way. It's been several years since I purchased it, so I don't remember how much I paid per yard in the store, but it wasn't much.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

socksaholic said:


> It's been several years since I purchased it, so I don't remember how much I paid per yard in the store, but it wasn't much.


At Walmart it was $7.98 per yard (in store) a couple of weeks ago when I bought some Monk's cloth to make another stroller blanket...but the quality wasn't as good as they normally carried.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Neeterbug said:


> At Walmart it was $7.98 per yard (in store) a couple of weeks ago when I bought some Monk's cloth to make another stroller blanket...but the quality wasn't as good as they normally carried.


Good to know. Don't you hate when they change something that you rely on?


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Susan from NJ said:


> Good to know. Don't you hate when they change something that you rely on?


Walmart, until this last Monk's cloth purchase, was where I could always find good quality cloth...they must have hired a new company material buyer.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Neeterbug said:


> Walmart, until this last Monk's cloth purchase, was where I could always find good quality cloth...they must have hired a new company material buyer.


May I ask what would make it a better quality? Were there flaws in it? Too narrow? I want to know what to watch for.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Susan from NJ said:


> May I ask what would make it a better quality? Were there flaws in it? Too narrow? I want to know what to watch for.


 I took a couple of photos of the things to look out for but the photos didn't turn out that good...but, you might get an idea.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Neeterbug said:


> I took a couple of photos of the things to look out for but the photos didn't turn out that good...but, you might get an idea.


How wonderful that you did that! Taking and posting the pictures I mean. I would never have guessed what to look for but all of your points were right on and important. I can see why you would be disappointed after washing the fabric.

I guess if you didn't want the fringe at the edge you could hem it?

I have seen 'Aida' cloth. Is that the same thing?

I think I will get a small piece and give it a try before I plunge into a larger item.

Thanks again for your quick posting.


----------

